# Covers for new HSS models now availble



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda announced today the availability of covers for the new HSS models. These covers are made of a waterproof, breathable, urethane coated polyester fabric:










​
*HSS724*, Part Number 08724-V45-010AH, $49.99 list price

*HSS928*, Part Number 08928-V45-020AH, $53.99 list price

*HSS1332*, Part Number 08332-V45-030AH, $55.99 list price

Google a part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: 

*Find A Honda Dealer

*_FYI, these are brand-new parts as of *10/6/2016*, so search results will be limited before dealer websites and part listings are updated..._


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like a nice cover for you HSS owners. Honda is no joke, I like that each model has its own cover for a custom fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Cardo111 said:


> I like that each model has its own cover for a custom fit.


Honda's supplier for covers does a very nice job; they are super-precise during the development phase to ensure a proper fit for each machine. Obviously, a complex shape like a 2-stage SB is much more involved to get each panel sewn properly. Lawn mowers use a generic one-size-fits-all cover, and the difference is noticeable:


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

Shoot- I just bought a Honda cover from Home Depot for an HS1332. Will this work on my new HSS1332ATD or should I return it and get the cover listed in the OP?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

str8shuutr45 said:


> Shoot- I just bought a Honda cover from Home Depot for an HS1332. Will this work on my new HSS1332ATD or should I return it and get the cover listed in the OP?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


I remember [email protected] stating before that the HS series covers will NOT fit the new HSS series snowblowers properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

str8shuutr45 said:


> Shoot- I just bought a Honda cover from Home Depot for an HS1332. Will this work on my new HSS1332ATD or should I return it and get the cover listed in the OP?


The HS cover won't properly fit your new HSS model; for sure, I'd return it. 

As of 11/18/2016, Home Depot does not yet stock the new HSS covers, but if you Google the part number (08332-V45-030AH), you'll find plenty of Honda dealers selling it online, or use this link to do business with a local Honda dealer in your area:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The HS cover won't properly fit your new HSS model; for sure, I'd return it.
> 
> As of 11/18/2016, Home Depot does not yet stock the new HSS covers, but if you Google the part number, you'll find plenty of Honda dealers selling it online, or use this link to do business with a local Honda dealer in your area:
> 
> [/URL]


Thanks - I took your advice and found an online dealer. Have one coming - using a tarp for now. I'm glad I saw this post before opening the HD box. 
Happy Thanksgiving!

Gerry


----------

